# Getting ready to order my super lugs



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

Well im getting ready to order some super lugs (AG) tires for my prestige... to be honest, the dealer told me for traction, im better off with turfs & chains. I like the looks and cant wait to see them with my shiny hubcaps - yes i need to get a life.....

I plan to get a second set of rims and put the AG's on in the spring/summer and the turfs & Chains on in the winter. 

I priced 3 tire places local to me.. and they are expensive.. about 60$ per tire for 2 ply, and 70 to 90$ for the 4 ply. 

im looking on line and Cedar rapids tire (thanks Argee) has 4 ply for 58 carlisle and dico/titan 6 ply tires for 70$


With shippinmg, it will probably be cheaper still to purchase them on line..



My question: 

Do many of you guys with garden tractors use the super lugs? 

Has anyone used the Dico/titan 6 ply tires? 


I want to get whichever is best for the money and i just want to ensure the dicos and/or the carlisleare made in the US...


Any thoughts or suggestions would be welcome..


sj


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

carlisle 4 ply super lugs: 

<img src=http://shop.cedarrapidstire.com/tires/carlisle_superlug.gif>


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

dico titan 6 ply supers... 70$ 

<img src=http://shop.cedarrapidstire.com/tires/goodyear_stg.gif>


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

I have off brand lug tires, they cost $50.00 each mounted. I like them alot but they ride bumpy on hard ground. I have heard that mowing with chains is dangerous.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

my thoughts/concerns are, my yard is wet.. and wet often. do the lugs dig up the lawn or cause trenches or ruts when the ground is very wet?


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

Simple,

Carlisle owns Titan tires so you will see the merging of the two name brands. What size are you looking for? 

I have done the same thing with two sets of rims and tire's 4 ply
only...6 ply is not really needed and limited in availability in sizes (typically R4's) for a Garden tractor 4 ply will do just fine...I dont bother anymore with setting up the turfs and chains, just leave them on and switch the tires....

I use Tires Unlimited always in stock even motorcylce tires, prices are posted on web site

Carlisle Turf Master and Super Lugs 


http://209.251.28.140/specialty_trailer.htm


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

thanks Duc, i just called cedar tire and they told me that same thing.. carlilsle merged with dico... your place is actually 4$ cheaper... 

not bad..


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

Those are some tires!!! Do they tear up the yard???:truth:


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

They dont tear up the yard at all !! you really have to spin to tear up anything, so if you find yourself in a position that an AG will spin, a turf would have spun a long time ago...

I run my R4's CUT all over my lawn, and its just fine !! 

Duc


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

i LOVE the AG tires on my Ingersoll. Don't mark the lawn at all for me. I did more damage spinning the turfs.


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

I'm not running as big of a tractor as you guys, and my yard is very flat so I havn;t had a spinning problem yet. If I do pull trailer it is usually just tree limbs and leaves. Cool tires though!!!:drinkin:


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

As long as you don't run the tractor on wet or muddy ground; you should be fine. My R-4's are fine for mowing on dry ground but leave track marks on damp soft soil. If a tire slips, even just slightly; it makes a huge divot that must be filled back in. So be careful in the turns and on slopes where the rear tires may slip.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

not to sound like a complete idiot.. but why are you guys calling the R4's whats that stand for? rear 4 ply's?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

R-4 tires are Industrial tread tires that resemble skid steer machine type tires. They have a much wider bar tread than super lug or R-1 agricultural tires.


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

Sorry my spellin is reel bad today!


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

ordered my AG Lug tires today.. Dico/titan 6 ply from Cedar rapid tires.. still way too early.. but im starting to see grass out back and im getting anxious...


<img src=http://shop.cedarrapidstire.com/tires/goodyear_stg.gif>

they're gonna look sweet with my shiney hubs.... cruisin 




ill get some rims before spring and keep my turf tires w/chains on the old rims for winter...


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

John, 
Are you going to fill them with washer fluid? Do you think they'll tear up your lawn? That was my concern and why I went with the mud and snows.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

ill probably fill them most have said they dont tear the lawn.. we'll see.. my lawn is damp in lots of spots.. (wetland) i liked your tires randy, but really wanted the traditional AG look...i think they look great


----------



## johnray13 (Oct 30, 2003)

I think they look cool too. I worry more about compaction than anything. Seems like a lot more weight in a much smaller area (the lugs)


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *
> That was my concern and why I went with the mud and snows. *


Agree post a pic of yours if you have one...
JR, you see them they are like an ag/turf hybrid


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Just got new tires for my fantasy GT 500,000

<img src=http://hpphoto.com/servlet/LinkPhoto?GUID=59623327-4399-61a7-25d4-199665631454&size=>

I wonder how they will be on the lawn ?
Maybe I should have gotten the turf tires !


----------



## johnray13 (Oct 30, 2003)

LOLL Good lord, that must weigh a ton!


----------



## LYNN (Mar 4, 2004)

*TIRES & TIRE QUESTIONS*

HELLO
MY NAME IS LYNN WITH CEDAR RAPIDS TIRE. I HAVE SOLD SOME TIRES TO A FEW OF THE MEMBERS IN HERE. I AM JUST PUTTING IN MY EMAIL ADDRESS IN CASE ANYONE NEEDS QUESTIONS ANSWERED ABOUT SPECIALTY TIRES I.E. LAWN&GARDEN TRAILER ATV SKID STEER. MY EMAIL ADDRESS IS [email protected] OR VISIT OUR WEB SITE CEDARRAPIDSTIRE.COM 
THANKS,
LYNN CLARK


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

Welcome lynn, That was me who e-mailed you yesterday... 
Great prices... 
Welcome to the forum...


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by aegt5000 _
> *Just got new tires for my fantasy GT 500,000
> 
> <img src=http://hpphoto.com/servlet/LinkPhoto?GUID=59623327-4399-61a7-25d4-199665631454&size=>
> ...



Thats got to take a LOT of Windshield wiper fluid....
:furious:


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Welcome LYNN
:friends: now don't be a stranger around here keep up with the board we could alway use advice 
Jody


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by aegt5000 _
> *Just got new tires for my fantasy GT 500,000
> 
> <img src=http://hpphoto.com/servlet/LinkPhoto?GUID=59623327-4399-61a7-25d4-199665631454&size=>
> ...


Dam aegt5000 that must have set you back a little in the pocket book:lmao: 
Jody


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Here's the tires I put on John.


----------



## johnray13 (Oct 30, 2003)

<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=23863>

Those have quite a grip. Do they work as good as they look like they do?


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Well I have used all winter with no chains. The only time they lost traction was when I was on ice.


----------



## johnray13 (Oct 30, 2003)

Did you go with the mud&snows because you were worried about compaction?


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by johnray13 _
> *Did you go with the mud&snows because you were worried about compaction? *


No, I was concerned that super lugs would tear up my grass when mowing. I've seen what the AG tires on my FNH1715 can do to it.


----------

